# Friday nite!!!



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Whats everyone doing? im just on the puter, watching corro having a few cans.... im on call too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi Claire,im sat drinking a can to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,of coke,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,watching the soaps to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hi Claire,im sat drinking a can to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,of coke,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,watching the soaps to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


what do ya think to david platt.... hes been found out lol great character tho


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi girls I am back and not drinking a can


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Howdy all. I am drinking a can of pop...


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi i'm trying to find holiday cottages or B&B's in Ireland that allow dogs.
how sad no beer or wine to drink & i work in a supermarket


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

hi  ive got lambrini aain  just watched eastenders.

sons out wiv his m8s and daughta is up her cousins getting ready to go clubbin


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> ahem...
> 
> don't you drink?
> 
> T-jay will be on in a mo after the dodgy soaps have finished...


Oh I drink!!!!!!!! But I am having to drive to West Bromich first thing tomorrow and all being well taking vixie with me to her first dog show, taking Elvis home


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> hi i'm trying to find holiday cottages or B&B's in Ireland that allow dogs.
> how sad no beer or wine to drink & i work in a supermarket


there is a thread on her in dog chat about dog friendly places to go on holiday i strated it ages ago,,,,, we got away this month to one in bamburgh


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Oh I drink!!!!!!!! But I am having to drive to West Bromich first thing tomorrow and all being well taking vixie with me to her first dog show, taking Elvis home


Allo tashi  wat ya mean by takin elvis home???


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Oh I drink!!!!!!!! But I am having to drive to West Bromich first thing tomorrow and all being well taking vixie with me to her first dog show, taking Elvis home


Wow - she well might get addicted to that (I mean showing dogs!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> what do ya think to david platt.... hes been found out lol great character tho


he really looks evil sometimes doesnt he,,,,,,,,,,
tashi that will be nice for you and vixie,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

claire said:


> there is a thread on her in dog chat about dog friendly places to go on holiday i strated it ages ago,,,,, we got away this month to one in bamburgh


thanks will have look just going to nip to offy for bottle of red wine can i get anyone else a bottle or tinnys


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> thanks will have look just going to nip to offy for bottle of red wine can i get anyone else a bottle or tinnys


yer 8 pack fostas plz


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Allo tashi  wat ya mean by takin elvis home???


Allo me mucka (like that )

The singing dog LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> sounds like a good day out have fun, right i'm off for now see ya's all laters...


byeeeeeee darren,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi everyone  been on the phone for ages, but finally got away LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Wow - she well might get addicted to that (I mean showing dogs!)


shes gonna have to if she wants to hang out wiv me


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> thanks will have look just going to nip to offy for bottle of red wine can i get anyone else a bottle or tinnys


i usually have a bottle on a friday but having larger for a change


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> he really looks evil sometimes doesnt he,,,,,,,,,,
> tashi that will be nice for you and vixie,,,,,


just hope she can make it now


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Allo me mucka (like that )
> 
> The singing dog LOL


Oh lol, wondered wtf it meant for the mo lol.

ps...take pics tomoe plzzz


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> sounds like a good day out have fun, right i'm off for now see ya's all laters...


bye.......................


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> byeeeeeee darren,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


"...so Collie kisses him goodbye and darren dissappears in morning mist".....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

this thing moves too fast for me these days


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh lol, wondered wtf it meant for the mo lol.
> 
> ps...take pics tomoe plzzz


of what Elvis, Me, Vixie, the M5 or the other dogs and not just any dog Collie but all tibetan terriers


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

claire said:


> this thing moves too fast for me these days


" noticed Claire with green envy"......


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> " noticed Claire with green envy"......


............lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> just hope she can make it now


yes I can


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> of what Elvis, Me, Vixie, the M5 or the other dogs and not just any dog Collie but all tibetan terriers


"all began to chaise Darren along the muddy footpass"


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> of what Elvis, Me, Vixie, the M5 or the other dogs and not just any dog Collie but all tibetan terriers


LMAO. .. you and vix and dogs and even elvis if ya wish lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes I can


Great you will see a hall full of tibetan terriers tomorrow then and you will get to meet Elvis and I will bring the 'Princess' along as well I have spoken to her and she has agreed to let you have the front heated seat LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes I can


"screemed bravely Vixie and covered Darren with....."


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> "all began to chaise Darren along the muddy footpass"


YOU are such a romantic  but you are in the wrong thread the write a story one is somewhere else


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> "all began to chaise Darren along the muddy footpass"


are we on the story thread,???????????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO. .. you and vix and dogs and even elvis if ya wish lol.


hangs head in shame I cant find my bleeding camera


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO. .. you and vix and dogs and even elvis if ya wish lol.


"all decided to get extremely drunk to celebrate Darren departure"


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

what was the name of deidres husband who got her in sh1t n she got locked up on corro he was a pilot


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

PMFSL hahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> are we on the story thread,???????????


my exact thoughts lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Could you just imagine what the night would be like if the ones on here now ever got together LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> YOU are such a romantic  but you are in the wrong thread the write a story one is somewhere else


no = i am just taking a p....ss as I am the only one who have not anything to drinkng


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Could you just imagine what the night would be like if the ones on here now ever got together LOL


god lol would anyone get a word in ..... it would be fun


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

by some of the posts it would be one big punch up.....the police stations would be full .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Could you just imagine what the night would be like if the ones on here now ever got together LOL


LOL yes for sure...like a load of demented hens bock bocking away haha

pmsl at liz's reply above haha.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Great you will see a hall full of tibetan terriers tomorrow then and you will get to meet Elvis and I will bring the 'Princess' along as well I have spoken to her and she has agreed to let you have the front heated seat LOL


tell her I said thankyou lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> no = i am just taking a p....ss as I am the only one who have not anything to drinkng


and me cos I am driving in the morning and you need a clear head to go up to the top of the mountain aaa Vix


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> hangs head in shame I cant find my bleeding camera


" screamed Tashi as she wanted to picture all Darren's attempts to get away from Vixie!"


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> no = i am just taking a p....ss as I am the only one who have not anything to drinkng


im not drinking,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL yes for sure...like a load of demented hens bock bocking away haha
> 
> pmsl at liz's reply above haha.


as long as it is only bock bocking and not with an n


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

claire said:


> god lol would anyone get a word in ..... it would be fun





lizd4688 said:


> by some of the posts it would be one big punch up.....the police stations would be full .....





Eolabeo said:


> LOL yes for sure...like a load of demented hens bock bocking away haha
> 
> pmsl at liz's reply above haha.


I'd love that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

claire said:


> what was the name of deidres husband who got her in sh1t n she got locked up on corro he was a pilot


its really bugging us we cant remember is it john lynsey


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lizd4688 said:


> by some of the posts it would be one big punch up.....the police stations would be full .....


as long as they have a shayne ward lookalike a hunk with blue eyes etc etc then we will engineer a punch up anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> and me cos I am driving in the morning and you need a clear head to go up to the top of the mountain aaa Vix


OK than - I'll stop being sooo upset about my unusual sober condition....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> as long as they have a shayne ward lookalike a hunk with blue eyes etc etc then we will engineer a punch up anyway


I just cant beleive it!!! What about your famous cuddly bear?!


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

knowing everyones luck ...he will be bald ....with a big beer belly and no teeth


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> as long as it is only bock bocking and not with an n


roflmao now that made me laff haha 

deffo non of that ...shock of that would kill me off good and propa .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> I just cant beleive it!!! What about your famous cuddly bear?!


my famous cuddly bear have you met my OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lizd4688 said:


> knowing everyones luck ...he will be bald ....with a big beer belly and no teeth


you are probably right so guess we will behave ourselves within reason


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> and me cos I am driving in the morning and you need a clear head to go up to the top of the mountain aaa Vix


 yep not much air up there lol


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

its the within ...that has me wondering....lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Is 7.30 ok for you tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Is 7.30 ok for you tomorrow


if you are talking to me then yes lol thats fine


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> my famous cuddly bear have you met my OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!


No -I didnt, but I just remeberred your description of Garry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> if you are talking to me then yes lol thats fine


I think - she's talking to me!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> if you are talking to me then yes lol thats fine


who else would I be talking to  have you got a camera vix we will then make collie green with envy with all these tibetan terriers


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> knowing everyones luck ...he will be bald ....with a big beer belly and no teeth


Oh ...................................................


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> No -I didnt, but I just remeberred your description of Garry.


I know I am teasing you - you have a memory and a half you


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> who else would I be talking to  have you got a camera vix we will then make collie green with envy with all these tibetan terriers


Wow - never seen dreen Collie!


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Wow - never seen dreen Collie!


do you mean GREEN LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> I know I am teasing you - you have a memory and a half you


Yeah - for something I done nedd, but I need to remember something - ......none(Loe - how would you call that phenomena?)!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> do you mean GREEN LOL


Yes......the thing is - I found in my hubbys nick some Douh something scotch.......thats the reason....../


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all! 



sam&meg said:


> hi i'm trying to find holiday cottages or B&B's in Ireland that allow dogs.


Have you tried Dog Friendly Britain: Dog Friendly Hotels, B&Bs, Guest Houses


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> who else would I be talking to  have you got a camera vix we will then make collie green with envy with all these tibetan terriers


its not great and works only when it wants to, it literally has a plaster on it so it will work lol but i will bring it and see what happens


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

You are creasing me up tonight Elena what have you found and what have you been drinking


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Have you tried Dog Friendly Britain: Dog Friendly Hotels, B&Bs, Guest Houses


thanks will do


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> hi i'm trying to find holiday cottages or B&B's in Ireland that allow dogs.
> how sad no beer or wine to drink & i work in a supermarket


you planning on going to ireland.i will be on cat sitting duty let me know when I have got plenty of wine just cant drink it  flipping kidney infection


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Have you tried Dog Friendly Britain: Dog Friendly Hotels, B&Bs, Guest Houses


WHO!? ME!?............................................


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> You are creasing me up tonight Elena what have you found and what have you been drinking


hold done - I;lll just grab a pen and paper and will go and have a look - ......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> hold done - I;lll just grab a pen and paper and will go and have a look - ......


I am sat here with tears streaming down my face


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> I am sat here with tears streaming down my face


lycky you - its not happens often....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

i cant see the computer screen at the moment vixie is trying to catch the cursor and the letters as I am typing them LOL I cant see what I am typing


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Tashi - its called POIT DHUBH.......mixing with water tho.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> i cant see the computer screen at the moment vixie is trying to catch the cursor and the letters as I am typing them LOL I cant see what I am typing


dont think elena has got that excuse LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> i cant see the computer screen at the moment vixie is trying to catch the cursor and the letters as I am typing them LOL I cant see what I am typing


Oh - she loves that ! She's ever so helpful at the compurtefr!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont think elena has got that excuse LOL


I've got three of them wondering accross up and down everywhere at the moment and sticking they;re paws in my POIT DHUBH


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Tashi - its called POIT DHUBH.......mixing with water tho.....


that is 43% no wonder you cant type


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

snowy said:


> you planning on going to ireland.i will be on cat sitting duty let me know when I have got plenty of wine just cant drink it  flipping kidney infection


may be for a few days the week we're off in may. i'll still have monster's on that sat for you. rabbits should be ready in 2 weeks
i'll have a glass for you.


Anele Jessica said:


> WHO!? ME!?............................................


sorry that was for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> WHO!? ME!?............................................


Sorry no it was for smeg!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sam&meg said:


> sorry that was for me


dont think she knows who it was for


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont think elena has got that excuse LOL


 Vixie my little angel is having lots of fun


Anele Jessica said:


> Oh - she loves that ! She's ever so helpful at the compurtefr!


she is always trying to help shes very kind like that


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello everyone!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hello everyone!


hello baby boy were your ears burning earlier on


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> may be for a few days the week we're off in may. i'll still have monster's on that sat for you. rabbits should be ready in 2 weeks
> i'll have a glass for you.
> 
> Gee thanks for having a drink for me  should be in donnington now having a few.Its so nice to have such a caring aunty at least i wont have a headache in morning. Ok better tell shane soon then that we are having 1


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hello


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> that is 43% no wonder you cant type


you're soooo kind..........TAAAAAA


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> hello baby boy were your ears burning earlier on


huh? no y what happened???


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Gee thanks for having a drink for me  should be in donnington now having a few.Its so nice to have such a caring aunty at least i wont have a headache in morning. Ok better tell shane soon then that we are having 1 [/QUOTE]

having what???????????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> huh? no y what happened???


talking to my friend that breeds borders about you and jayjay


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Sorry no it was for smeg!


AND SOMETHIGN FOR ME??????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Elena you havent fallen off the chair have you give us a sign - no not that one


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> Gee thanks for having a drink for me  should be in donnington now having a few.Its so nice to have such a caring aunty at least i wont have a headache in morning. Ok better tell shane soon then that we are having 1


having what???????????[/QUOTE]
a rabbit what else


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> talking to my friend that breeds borders about you and jayjay


Oh right, what where you saying about us? 



Anele Jessica said:


> AND SOMETHIGN FOR ME??????


What you after???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> AND SOMETHIGN FOR ME??????


oh there you are was worried you had fallen off the chair


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Elena you havent fallen off the chair have you give us a sign - no not that one


.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Elena you havent fallen off the chair have you give us a sign - no not that one


No, princess, I am still here........


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont think she knows who it was for


too much wine sorry


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oh right, what where you saying about us?


All good saying about you wanting to have a go at showing etc she had rung to see if either myself or tich could go with her to the breed show tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oh right, what where you saying about us?
> 
> What you after???


TLC!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> No, princess, I am still here........


thats ok then honey cos that stuff you are drinking is rocket fuel


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> too much wine sorry


Oh - thats good.....tyou fitiing nicely.......welcome.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Have you tried Dog Friendly Britain: Dog Friendly Hotels, B&Bs, Guest Houses


Holiday cottages accommodation from English Country Cottages - holidays in England, Scotland and Wales. this is a good site too this is wheree we are going in a few weeks


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> thats ok then honey cos that stuff you are drinking is rocket fuel


I did mentioned that I am mixing it with water, didnt I?! stil....l..ll.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> All good saying about you wanting to have a go at showing etc she had rung to see if either myself or tich could go with her to the breed show tomorrow


Kewl, I really need to do some research, don't know what i'm getting myself into here!



Anele Jessica said:


> TLC!!!!


Anytime, you just gotta say the word....


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

claire said:


> Holiday cottages accommodation from English Country Cottages - holidays in England, Scotland and Wales. this is a good site too this is wheree we are going in a few weeks


thanks will try tommorrow when my eyes are working.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Oh - thats good.....tyou fitiing nicely.......welcome.......


hi thanks for the welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> hi thanks for the welcome


what kind of red are you de#rinking?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Kewl, I really need to do some research, don't know what i'm getting myself into here!
> 
> Anytime, you just gotta say the word....


I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...........................................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

are you lot all drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> are you lot all drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Collie - if your;e sober - its a crime!!!! Get somefink!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> are you lot all drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


no perfectly sober for the day out tomorrow - see you are catching up with Darren you have four now


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> are you lot all drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


there all drunks on here


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

garryd said:


> there all drunks on here


im not im try tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

garryd said:


> there all drunks on here


I'm not!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> there all drunks on here


im not,,,,,,,,,,im good ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i didnt even know i had 4 vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> there all drunks on here


That stuff that Elena is drinking is 43%


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm not!


black sheep!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> im not,,,,,,,,,,im good ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> i didnt even know i had 4 vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hey wrong one I am Tashi LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im not,,,,,,,,,,im good ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> i didnt even know i had 4 vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


no - you're bad!!! Where is your female solidarity?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> black sheep!!!


Sorry! I don't drink much at all these days!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

garryd said:


> there all drunks on here


Garryb - get somefing for God Sake!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Sorry! I don't drink much at all these days!


why dont you drink much,?????????????????are you driving tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,

thank you for the good rep elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Sorry! I don't drink much at all these days!


me neither just wednesday(cos its lotto i might win), friday (its end of the week), saturday(i might win again), sunday (end of the week yay)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> why dont you drink much,?????????????????are you driving tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,


We havent told anybody you are meeting up with vixie and i tomorrow in that floral dress and pink shoes with that real snazzy bikini under


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> what kind of red are you de#rinking?


red wine 


garryd said:


> there all drunks on here


i'm not drunk just tipsy


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Sorry! I don't drink much at all these days!


You're as boring as my hubby.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> why dont you drink much,?????????????????are you driving tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> thank you for the good rep elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


you're welcome! Where Darren got all of his?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> We havent told anybody you are meeting up with vixie and i tomorrow in that floral dress and pink shoes with that real snazzy bikini under


now you have given it all away lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

claire said:


> im not im try tho


try harder!!!!Have you got anythign to drink, Claire?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> why dont you drink much,?????????????????are you driving tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> thank you for the good rep elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I am actually gotta pick a dog up in the morning but I wouldn't be drinking anyway! I'm just boring!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I am actually gotta pick a dog up in the morning but I wouldn't be drinking anyway! I'm just boring!


your not boring,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dopey,!!!!!!!!!!!!! your funny,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I am actually gotta pick a dog up in the morning but I wouldn't be drinking anyway! I'm just boring!


Oh well, we will excuse you - the dog picking is a very important, I am envy you as I cant pick any dogs atthe moment.....Luv them tho.....Let us know how its went and send a pictures!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your not boring,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dopey,!!!!!!!!!!!!! your funny,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


........thanks..........i think..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your not boring,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dopey,!!!!!!!!!!!!! your funny,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No - he's not actually


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Oh well, we will excuse you - the dog picking is a very important, I am envy you as I cant pick any dogs atthe moment.....Luv them tho.....Let us know how its went and send a pictures!


It's work I'm afraid not lesuire!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> We havent told anybody you are meeting up with vixie and i tomorrow in that floral dress and pink shoes with that real snazzy bikini under


its floral skirt,,, pink shoes and pink hat,,,, and red handbag,!!!!!!!!!
with a polka dot bikini,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> now you have given it all away lol


oh no did I say that out loud


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its floral skirt,,, pink shoes and pink hat,,,, and red handbag,!!!!!!!!!
> with a polka dot bikini,,,,,,,,,,,


glad someone knows what they're talking about


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> ........thanks..........i think..........


your welcome,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think,???????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> its floral skirt,,, pink shoes and pink hat,,,, and red handbag,!!!!!!!!!
> with a polka dot bikini,,,,,,,,,,,


you mean you have seen the photos as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> you mean you have seen the photos as well


yeah, i got loads of requests after you told everyone about it!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> glad someone knows what they're talking about


we are talking about the photos of you that you sent vixie and I and the fact that we were having a secret rendezvous tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> we are talking about the photos of you that you sent vixie and I and the fact that we were having a secret rendezvous tomorrow


i know, im not that dumb, damn dog just pissed on the floor


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> we are talking about the photos of you that you sent vixie and I and the fact that we were having a secret rendezvous tomorrow


lol it will be a very interesting day lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's work I'm afraid not lesuire!


Ohhhhhh ....Alan.....Did I upset you or what?!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> i know, im not that dumb, damn dog just pissed on the floor


oops sorry mr four green blocks will take mine back now gonna take my ball home if you are going to be mardy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> i know, im not that dumb, damn dog just pissed on the floor


 well go clean it up hee hee


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol it will be a very interesting day lol


Girls - have a really lovely day!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Ohhhhhh ....Alan.....Did I upset you or what?!


No why?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> you mean you have seen the photos as well


What photos?! I have not seen ANY PHOtos!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> oops sorry mr four green blocks will take mine back now gonna take my ball home if you are going to be mardy


well i give up I'm still on 3 and talked the most i think that might be the problem, I'm going to keep quiet for a few days that might prompt the good rep


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> oops sorry mr four green blocks will take mine back now gonna take my ball home if you are going to be mardy


me mardy? never! 



vixenelite said:


> well go clean it up hee hee


i have done! cant believe that, gonna have to beat him with the laptop again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> we are talking about the photos of you that you sent vixie and I and the fact that we were having a secret rendezvous tomorrow


WOW!!! Dear Alan and Dear Vixie!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Girls - have a really lovely day!!!!


thankyou, cant wait untill we all meet up


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> What photos?! I have not seen ANY PHOtos!!!!!


I sent them you too! 



vixenelite said:


> thankyou, cant wait untill we all meet up


Are we bringing all the dogs???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> WOW!!! Dear Alan and Dear Vixie!!!! Congratulations!!!!


i have just given you some more elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,good of course,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i have just given you some more elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,good of course,,,,,,,


just done you good and proper, wont let me do vixie or tashi, says i gotta spread it round but i have been all day!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> well i give up I'm still on 3 and talked the most i think that might be the problem, I'm going to keep quiet for a few days that might prompt the good rep


nah you beat me to it you are on four now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> just done you good and proper, wont let me do vixie or tashi, says i gotta spread it round but i have been all day!


its very tiring giving it out all the time,, im shattered,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> WOW!!! Dear Alan and Dear Vixie!!!! Congratulations!!!!


what am I the gooseberry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> what am I the gooseberry


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> its very tiring giving it out all the time,, im shattered,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Its not the giving it is the taking it that is the tiring bit cos then they want more more more so you three must be k'd and darren well what can we say


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> just done you good and proper, wont let me do vixie or tashi, says i gotta spread it round but i have been all day!


wow thank you for doing me again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you have been busy, i will try to do you again later,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Its not the giving it is the taking it that is the tiring bit cos then they want more more more so you three must be k'd and darren well what can we say


 lol .............


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> just done you good and proper, wont let me do vixie or tashi, says i gotta spread it round but i have been all day!


thats ok baby boy you can do both of us tomorrow LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i have just given you some more elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,good of course,,,,,,,


Oh...TA!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> just done you good and proper, wont let me do vixie or tashi, says i gotta spread it round but i have been all day!


its a pain.....all I do is spreading all,day and than it says - you had anough for 24 hours....


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hello


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> hello


how many ?????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> its a pain.....all I do is spreading all,day and than it says - you had anough for 24 hours....


surely we should know when we have had enough


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> what am I the gooseberry


why you are the gooseberry?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

minnie said:


> hello


hi there how did things go after te first 2 girls?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I sent them you too!
> 
> Where are they than?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> its a pain.....all I do is spreading all,day and than it says - you had anough for 24 hours....


yeah thats what im getting now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> ajshep1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I sent them you too!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> wow thank you for doing me again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you have been busy, i will try to do you again later,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


not for me than?????


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

minnie said:


> hello


Hi Miinnie! Got a drink?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> surely we should know when we have had enough


enough of what?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Anele Jessica said:
> 
> 
> > i pm'd them you, hope you havent deleted them!?!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> What - pictures!?


looks like you've missed out then


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> looks like you've missed out then


I am always do.....sign.......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> enough of what?!


whatever it is we happen to be doing


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> how many ?????????





vixenelite said:


> hi there how did things go after te first 2 girls?


4 so far think there could be a 5th


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> whatere it is we happen to be doing


am wondering now - what that you two were doing........?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

minnie said:


> 4 so far think there could be a 5th


are you having a babies?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

the dog is lol i'd be worried if i had 5


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

minnie said:


> 4 so far think there could be a 5th


congrats, how is mum doing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

minnie said:


> the dog is lol i'd be worried if i had 5


I did mean the dog tho....why worried - if 5?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> the dog is lol i'd be worried if i had 5


bless her elena is drinking 43% proof whisky but it is alright cos she is drinking it with water


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

but how much water is the question 
byebye


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

minnie said:


> but how much water is the question
> byebye


bye, Minnie, 5/4 of water.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Night Vixie - have a lovely day tomorrow, dont drink too much.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou and i wont lol Are you going now then?

byeeeeeeeeeeeeee if you are


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thankyou and i wont lol Are you going now then?
> 
> byeeeeeeeeeeeeee if you are


bbbyyyyeee.....Iiii am.......kinda.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thankyou and i wont lol Are you going now then?
> 
> byeeeeeeeeeeeeee if you are


I am off now to vixie cos I got to be up early in the morning cos I am taking a good friend of mine out for the day I just hope she aint gonna be bored


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I am off now to vixie cos I got to be up early in the morning cos I am taking a good friend of mine out for the day I just hope she aint gonna be bored


I'm sure she wont be, but she might talk you to death lol 

good night Tashi sleep well, I hope elvise keeps quiet for you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> bbbyyyyeee.....Iiii am.......kinda.


 LOL not quite sure then


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> I am off now to vixie cos I got to be up early in the morning cos I am taking a good friend of mine out for the day I just hope she aint gonna be bored


dont drink too much, girls......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I'm sure she wont be, but she might talk you to death lol
> 
> good night Tashi sleep well, I hope elvise keeps quiet for you


I am sure she wont but Elvis might just sing for us tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL not quite sure then


going......honestly......................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I am sure she wont but Elvis might just sing for us tomorrow


our very own concert


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> going......honestly......................


its dificult to leave isnt it lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> our very own concert


see if we can get him to sing along with Mika


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> dont drink too much, girls......


no chance of that


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> see if we can get him to sing along with Mika


Hi Tashi, Hi Vixie!!!! Are you OK?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> see if we can get him to sing along with Mika


maybe not lol  I'll bring my dvd player for him to watch keep him busy....................well it works with the kids lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Hi Tashi, Hi Vixie!!!! Are you OK?!


we havent gone yet !!  dont leave until tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Hi Tashi, Hi Vixie!!!! Are you OK?!


 PMSL fine thankyou how are you?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> maybe not lol  I'll bring my dvd player for him to watch keep him busy....................well it works with the kids lol


thats why the princess is coming to keep him company


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> thats why the princess is coming to keep him company


Are you blanking me!?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> PMSL fine thankyou how are you?


Getting there..........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> thats why the princess is coming to keep him company


do you think it will work


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Getting there..........


is it a fun ride?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Are you blanking me!?


no honey wouldnt do a thing like that just about to go to bed cos got a long drive tomorrow vixie elvis the princess and I


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> do you think it will work


yep he travelled with her over to jersey


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

OK girls, night nigth - have a lovely day! Cant wait for piccies!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> no honey wouldnt do a thing like that just about to go to bed cos got a long drive tomorrow vixie elvis the princess and I


Have a good sleep, Tash!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> yep he travelled with her over to jersey





Anele Jessica said:


> OK girls, night nigth - have a lovely day! Cant wait for piccies!!!!


good night both, have a good sleep 

see you in the morning Tashi


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

goodnight everybody!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> goodnight everybody!


good night again, sleep well


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> goodnight everybody!


good night Alan!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good night both, have a good sleep
> Nighty night.....(Dont tell


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well i'm goig for the night also, talk to you tomorrow Elena have a good nights sleep


----------

